# Thick Veneer from France...and other places



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The First Half has Arrived*

*In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?

*Well this morning* a check of the mail box turned up the parcel card and I made my way down to the post office to make my donation to Canada and British Columbia in the form of duty and taxes. The bill was more than many of you will think the wood was worth I'm sure but I am very happy to finally have this amazing material in my hands at last.
You can't think of the cost when you are dealing with something this special. That and it would drive you crazy.

*So without* further ado …....

*Here's the package* as it arrived. It was about 60" X 28" and alarmingly thin but at least it was heavy. .... 










*This is the Padauk*, probably the largest pieces in the package.



















*This, as it says is Araracanga*, the only English name I can find for it is "My Lady" ..... ?



















*These two are English Walnut and Macassar Ebony*. I've never seen Macassar ebony this black and almost without streaks.




























*Pink Ivory*



















*Amaranth (Purpleheart)*



















*This is Bloodwood (Ribbon)*



















*And Bloodwood (Red)*



















*I couldn't resist* this one little bundle of sliced Padauk. It's color is amazing but it is thinner at 1/32".



















*So that's it* for now. The other bundle is bigger and has the really cool species in it.



















*Just an illustration* of what nice material this is. The photo shows a piece of the Macassar Ebony I used on my Music table and a piece from this shipment. When the dust settles and all the taxes, duty and shipping are paid, I think the earlier estimate of ten times as expensive may be low but when you actually see and feel this stuff, you just gotta smile.



















*There are a lot* of little pieces of marquetry here and it should make some spectacular pieces. I can't wait to get started. But first I have to wait for the second parcel and pick some pieces to take south with me.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Nice material Paul:

How thich is the veneer, since it's sawed?


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures, I have only seen veneer that nice in my dreams. I bet you can't wait to get started on a marquetry piece. Are the veneers a standard thickness ? I will love to see the rest, have fun.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


I know a guy one province over who would look after it for you while you are away for the winter…..


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


I agree with you. So many times we let cost stop us from the quality we want and achieve too.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Beautiful! It's only going to get better when put to use.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Drool! I am so jealous…No, not really, I am way more excited for you brother! How awesome! I hope you have the time of your life. My the song of creativity flow through your veins and inspiration guide your hands! I cannot wait to see what you do with this. Some material in this world is wasted on mediocre talent and ignorant, proud minds. Not so with you!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


It must feel good to have some of that old veneer and know that it will soon be in our of your projects!
The cost will be nothing once you get to use it!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


How special. I will look forward to seeing finished projects from this great selection of wood. Picking it out in Europe at a historic sawyer and then having it in your possession must be a real thrill.. I'm so glad you have an understanding wife.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. In my haste to write the blog I neglected to mention the thickness. It is a consistent thickness. It is 1.5 mm plus or minus a little. That's 1/16" to the metrically challenged (like me).


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Looks pretty nice. I always love getting wood, although my is quite a bit thicker, usually 8/4. That's a lot of veneer! We look forward to some beautiful pieces from this wood.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Nice haul Paul, so you hit a bank while in Parrie huh? Can't wait to see the rest and what you build.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


That's a lot of veneer! NICE veneer…

I'm glad it didn't get damaged in transit!

... and you're going to get another pkg (probably tomorrow)... Early Christmas! LOL

It's going to wonderful to watch what you do with that stuff.

Thank you.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Next you have that big decision . . . which pieces do you use first? You have some wonderful veneer there, and I too am interested in seeing the results. ENJOY!!!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


I'm sure you are like a kid in a candy store. A high-priced candy store. And from the looks of the grain, I can see why you splurged. And I know you'll know what to do with each and every piece. Congratulations.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Motivation with a capital 'M' Paul. Amazing veneers, especially that Macasser ebony. I can't wait to see what's in the next package. That is a lot of veneer and I'm sure that the marquetries you make with it will have a value vastly exceeding your investment. More important though is the shear joy to be experienced working with such beautiful veneers.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Wow. That is so cool.
It will be fun to see what you do with it. How interesting.

Steve


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


*Eat your hearts out everyone!*. You just get to look at the pretty pictures … whilst I get to stand beside Paul and actually touch this precious cargo!! Can I? ... Can I come over Paul?! Please?!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


what a beautiful haul of wood, you must be so very excited to add this to your coffers, im sure you have some plans going on with how you will use some of it…congrats on a nice haul of wood..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


That's some beautiful stuff


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Amazing wood.
Yes this must be so inspiring for you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


is the expense with the cost of shipping? the cost of the veneer itself? or the cost of canadian taxes?

Either way--pretty cool story…I love how you got to go and see the process in france and that is all worth it!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


Matt, all of the above.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The First Half has Arrived*
> 
> *In a previous* blog I wrote about my visit to Les Fils de J. George in Paris and included a video of "la scie au bois montant" and my thoughts about the adventure. I have been patiently waiting since I arrived home for the arrival of my purchases. They were shipped in two packages and the second somehow managed to get itself three days behind the first. Every day I check the Colissimo website to track the packages and yesterday the word was (in French of course) that the first package had arrived at its destination point of distribution. Did this mean Vancouver? Victoria? right here in Cowichan Bay?
> 
> ...


It looks like Christmas came early at your house! It may be expensive but it looks well worth it and I would imagine it is a lot easier to work with than that thin stuff. I look forward to seeing what else you have coming!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*

*I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.

*WARNING:* A lot of photos of pretty veneer, you may want to pass on this one.

*The second package.*



















*Mocutaiba (Tiger Ear, Pao Santo)*



















*Douka (Makore)*


















*
Espenille (West Indies Satinwood)*



















*Amourette (Snakewood)*



















*Gaboon Ebony*



















*Holly*



















*Sycamore*



















Some scraps of Black Palm that Frederic gave me to play with.



















*Olive*



















*Pink Peroba*



















*Bois de Violette (Kingwood)*



















*This lot*










*The whole works*










*I selected some* to take South with me and packed the rest under weight for the winter. This is just about the first work my scroll saw has done since I built my first chevalet. .... ;-)










*Thanks for looking in*

I'll check in when I get to AZ.

Paul


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Magnificant purchase! I suppose you got to select the peices you desired to buy; or did he secect them for you then you approve? What did you spray them with to show the beautiful grain and full colors? It sure does the job. I can just imagine what your finished work might look like. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## BENTWOOD (Jul 9, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Jealous I am…


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Lovely stuff indeed. I already have a bad veneer habit, and you're not helping a bit! LOL I'll stay tuned to see what becomes of all this stuff. The snakewood makes my mouth water.
Roger


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Good looking supply!

Have a safe trip.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Wow…nice looking veneer. I love that snakewood and the kingwood. I am curious what you will do
with the black palm. Anyway, nice catch. Have a good trip.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Nice paul, Good collection.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip to AZ.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Have a god trip, but you may as well stay in BC. With all the new veneer, you won't know if it is sunny or pouring out this winter ;-))


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


well i dont know what all the excitement is, its all bent paul….so your not taking it all with you huh…hmmm, it will be very fun to see what you make with what you are taking….i cant wait, now dont break the speed limit going to arizona, you might need some time to think all of this over…what a fantastic haul…i bet it was hard to leave the place of purchase…what an amazing place, with so much wood, have a great trip to sunny arizona…i have several friends who live there in the mesa area…, and im told there is plenty of sun…


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Wow… that snakewood is pretty amazing.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures, beautiful veneer, some I've never heard of. The snakewood I've seen did not look as nice as yours. Have you got an idea for a project yet ? Have fun.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Paul,

It looks like the DeWalt will have to work the whole time you're in sunny Arizona! As quickly as you complete your magnificent projects you'll be back in France again next year, creating more envy in your already-jealous, fellow LJs.

L/W


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Paul,

It looks like the DeWalt will have to work the whole time you're in sunny Arizona! As quickly as you complete your magnificent projects you'll be back in France again next year, creating more envy in your already-jealous, fellow LJs.

L/W


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Brother! The Kingwood and Snakewood are especially special!...What am I saying??? They are all special! Have fun! You deserve it!

Nate


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Enjoy AZ…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Well I am most impressed a couple of parcels well worth waiting for!!

I will await some fine projects as a result.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that all of your beautiful veneer arrived. Have a wonderful trip south.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


A great collection choice veneers Paul. These should keep you supplied for some time to come. It's hard to pick a favorite with so many exotic grains and colors, but that snake wood is certainly the most unusual I have seen. I guess you will have to use that on a relatively large surface to show off its beauty. I'm looking forward to see what you will being doing with your new treasure trove. Have a safe and pleasant trip to Arizona.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Looks like the trip and the waiting were well worth it. Many of those veneers are literally priceless. It will be a difficult choice to make when you come to use the first leaf, but most appropriate that French cut veneers will be cut on a French chevalet. Enjoy the moment!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Very Nice Veneers, and in the right Wright's hands too, what could be better?
Anxiously anticipating (like everyone else!) what you decide to use it for Paul…
Enjoy your Winter!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Good Grief! What a haul.
Some fine looking veneers there, and in the first package too.

This will be fun to watch,
Steve


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


My mouth literally dropped open and a sound I can't quite describe escaped when I saw that Snakewood. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I know you're excited. I'm sure we'll be seein some fine things come from all this


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Too bad the timing didn't work out for me to get in that visit Paul, but I know there are plenty of these exotic veneers left behind for me to admire a few months from now! In the meantime I'll just have to be like everyone else … anticipating your next project!! 
Safe journey!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Love that snakewood. Have a safe trip Paul


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Bon Voyage and safe travels to AZ…BEAUTIFUL veneer…love the snakewood pattern…so coool and unique…

Remember…the only reason to divert from a straight line is good wine…Napa happens to be a good waypoint between AZ and BC…just saying! LOL…

SAFE TRAVELS MY FRIEND>>>


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Wow x 2. It is very obvious why folks desire this veneer over what we normally see. The colors are so vivid. Hope you and your family have a very safe trip Paul.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Great haul of exotic wood. There's two guys to see in Napa on your way south!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for theropod wishes and the comments.
I am surprised that these photos generated so many. They really don't show the material at its best and the thickness (1/16") can't be seen.
I'm also feeling a fair amount of pressure here to come up with something that shows it in a better light. That's perfectly OK though as I'm putting a bit on myself not to use it on frivolous things. The gears are turning as we speak.

Sorry Napa guys. We are travelling with a dog and a cat and that means bee line to Bakersfield and turn left. If you feel a light breeze sometime tomorrow morning it might be me waving from over on I5.

ETA Green Valley is Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


so Paul, do you have the sail from friendship set and on your car…you will get to AZ much quicker…lol…or you could sew all of the veneer together and set it out as a sail….i would like to see that….have a safe trip, and i bet your excited to get to your winter home, and your first game on the green…maybe you should make a golf club with a veneered handle…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


My God it never stop!
Such wonderful stuff.
Look forward to see what will be created.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *The "Good Stuff" is here... the second package*
> 
> *I've been patiently* waiting for the rest of my veneer to arrive from France so we can leave for AZ. Well it arrived today and we leave in the morning. As promised here are the photos.
> 
> ...


Men

You got a good selesction.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*

*A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.




























*OK, so boards are fine* but I wondered if I could cut 1/16" veneer to match the thickness of my stock from France. The machine is my 11" ShopSmith bandsaw and the blade is a 1/4" 4 tpi Diamond Sterling from http://buyfromawoodworker.com/

*I didn't really think* it was the right setup to get optimum results, especially in such a hard wood but …. what the hell, let's give it a try. Another possible problem that came to mind was that the sled had been made to slide in my bandsaw table slot and was not adjustable for drift so all in all I wasn't expecting much.

*Certainly not this*.
































































*I'll be buying more* of these blades. I have used several different ones (including the vaunted woodslicer) in the past to re-saw veneer and with my bigger, more expensive bandsaw as well. I can easily say that I was surprised and impressed at how well this setup cut relatively thin veneer, right out of the chute with almost no "tuning". The pieces will not need to be run through the drum sander. They are ready to make packets and cut marquetry from …. right off the saw. I also never had to re-surface the chunk I was cutting from, just one cut after the other. I'm still not sure I believe how perfect these pieces came out.

*It was good day in the shop!*

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Incredible. The planets must have been aligned!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


WOW! Fantastic.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Very respectable cuts. Nice job.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


That is a amazing result from that little bandsaw and sled setup .
I have to check out that blade and what makes it preform that well but then the operator has the touch to make it happen .
Does that dust from the pepper wood make you sneeze ? LOL
Take care and stay in touch !

Klaus


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


OK, I somehow thought you were near water somewhere on the east coast, but I'm seeing AZ, so I'm confused. In any event, these band saw blades are something I'll be looking into. That is one nice saw cut!


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


I have also had exceptional results from the Sterling blades from Hal Taylor's site called Buy From A Woodworker. Very nice cuts Paul, it is always a great day when things go your way.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I could not find 1/4" *3 tpi* blades…

This is what I found to be as close as I could see that you meant:

*3/8"*x.025"x3TPI Band Saw Blade: $0.17

*3/8"*x*.032*"x3TPI *X-tra Duty* Band Saw Blade: $0.18

*So, what blade did you use?*

These sure look like good blades…!!
Never heard of the Co. before now.

Thank you.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Very clean cut.

I wanted to second what you said about the Diamond Sterling band saw blade from Hal. I bought few and they beat wood slicer that is recommended by many.

They are just great. I have resawn some laminate and many board 12" high board in half to minimize wood waist. They just cut through effortlessly.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


*Klaus*, you are too kind ….. It's the blades. ....... and strangely enough, although the dust doesn't make me sneeze it does burn the nose a bit if you inhale it.

*Dark Lightning*, you aren't completely wrong. I do live on the ocean but it's the Pacific, on Vancouver island,in Canada. However I have a winter place in Az. Does that dispell the confusion?

*Joe*, my mistake. The blade I was using was 4 tpi. It is the 1/4" X .032 4HXD X-tra Duty. I also have some of the 3/8 X 3 tpi. So it wasn't hard to slip up. ..... Sorry. (I've changed the text above)

*bugs and Ianwater*, not only great blades but Hal is a great guy to deal with as I'm sure you will agree.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blade info. I'll have to look into this source for my next blades. Sure looks like you are getting excellent results. Thanks for posting this Paul,


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


I do not understand this Company selling the BS Blades!

My blade length is *105" *... I enter a QTY of *210* for *2 blades* = *$31.50*

*Shipping!*

The ONLY TWO choices I have:

*USPS Priority Mail @ $30.65*
or Local Pickup.
*Totaling (so far) $62.15 !! <========*

I even tried it on another browser… got the same thing!

There MUST be a mistake in the Shipping calculation!

I didn't notice where a Phone# could be used to order…

BUT, to charge THAT much for 2 1/4" blades is OUT OF SIGHT and ridiculous!

*The shipping should not be much more than $7.00 … NOT $30.65!!*

*Am I doing something wrong here? Are they charging you that kind of Shipping?!*

NO WAY will I pay that SHIPPING…!!

I can't help but thinking that they're making a mistake in the calculation… I don't know…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


I actually bought these blades last year. Joe and I don't remember the shipping being bad. I do remember it as a pleasant business transaction. Try the contact form on the site. I'm sure it will be straightened out.

I was impressed with the blades as soon as I started using them. I just posted this now because the results in this difficult test were so outstanding.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


I just used the Contact Us form presenting my problem… We shall see what they say…

I really think they have a Bug in their Shipping calculations… Hope so anyway…

They do sound like Super blades… better than the Woodslicer! I have to try them… but, I want to keep my arm & leg to buy them! 

We shall see…

Thank you


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Pretty amazing with a 1/4" blade Paul. I wish they had those blades for sale here. The wood looks nice too.

Here's another jig you might find a little easier to use. http://lumberjocks.com/stefang/blog/22967


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Nice job Paul


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


I'm impressed. I've used woodslicer blades for some time and much wider blades than 1/4". I'll have to check this out. Thank's Paul


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Paul, I've been using the Diamond Sterlings for a few years now. and love them. I am currently waiting for an order of their Timber Master TK blades to arrive which is a much more aggressive blade for chewing up big logs…..


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Neat. It is always so much fun when reslicing works well.
I need to check out their blades. I need some 1/4 inch ones.

Always a smile when I see your posts. Thanks for including us in your ride.
Steve


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


WOW! Nice cut, Paul. 
Joe, I tried the check out process for a 72" band saw blade and shipping was $16.25 which seemed a bit high. So I tried to order a 10" saw blade in the same cart and the shipping was doubled. 
I also wrote for clarification. 
If the shipping cost remains as was quoted, I'll be looking for another supplier of those blades.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Hal emailed me that he is working on the shopping cart glitches this morning.
Be patient, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Super nice. Thnx for your info, and the link Paul. Mighty fine results from these blades for sure.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


So Paul … will you be bringing these blades home to cut veneers from our own native woodpile?! One home-cut veneer that springs to mind is Arbutus! But of course I would need thinner veneer to match my stock … Lol! I'm totally impressed!!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Hal emailed me back. Pretty fast, huh? 
Got the same info, Paul. He said the shipping should be around $9.00. Much better. I'm sure going to try one. I have a couple Shopsmith 1/2" blades that seem to work fine. I've always been fearful of using a 1/4" for re sawing. But, I'll give it a try on some smaller mesquite logs.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


*Mike*, that looks like a good jig but I already have this one. It only took an hour to build. Thanks.

*Elaine*, maybe! but it think I already have a couple.

*Gene*, I certainly wasn't expecting these results with a 1/4" blade. Who knew?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


*Very good Paul!

Thank you*!

I have not received a reply from my Contact comments…

I'm glad he is now aware of it…
... it's NICE to know that he thinks there is a Glitch in his Shopping Cart program!!

*That is a relief*!!

I, too, am looking forward to using these blades… expecting wonderful results!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


*I just tried it again…*

It appears that it has been changed… BUT

*NO CIGAR…*

*This time it was charging me $24.00 for the two blades… *

I just weighed ONE of my Wrapped 1/2" Woodslicer blades in a box =* 8 ounces.

Two 1/4" blades should weigh about the same as the 1/2" woodslicer…

$24.00 for 8 ounces! ... NO CIGAR…*

I DO NOT NEED nor want Priority USPS shipping… Standard Shipping always works GREAT for me.
So far, NOT a Choice…

Maybe he's not finished debugging …? (sure hope so)


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


I could never get those results from my Shopsmith bandsaw but I would always use the stock Shopsmith blades. Thanks for posting, its always nice to know of a good source for bandsaw blades. That pepper wood looks like it has a pink color in it, or is that just showing up on my computer screen that way? Its great when you can find another shade to add to your marquetry pallet of colors.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


"I could never get those results from my Shopsmith bandsaw but I would always use the stock Shopsmith blades."

You and me both, Paul.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


oh that turned out so nice, i love to resaw, and your blade here did so well, very impressive indeed.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Paul, That is some VERY impressive bandsawing with a 1/4" blade! Do you do EVERYTHING well?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


OK, I get it. West coast is OK, I'm in California.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Nice work Paul. Thanks for the blade recommendation.
I have not been happy with the Olson's on my SS.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Sawn veneer is the future, less furniture with better materials!
Did you ever try the resaw king blade and if yes how does it compare?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


I've thought of it but haven't managed to put out that much money yet. For this little bandsaw this is a $10 blade.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


sweet!


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


Nice work, ship! Does the chevalet handle the thicker wood as well as it does the thinner wood? Never mind, think I answered my own question as I was looking at some craftsmen using the packet method. Cutting your own really allows you to use a bigger and thicker variety of wood that's not readily available commercially. Some day I have to get a bandsaw…............Thanks for posting,Wes


----------



## jjoe (Sep 30, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Shop Sawn Pepperwood Veneer (not fron France)*
> 
> *A while back* we had a dead pepper tree (Schinus Molle) removed from our Az. back yard and I saved some pieces. Well today I had a log jam at the veneer press so while I was waiting for glue to set I made a Q & D log cutting jig and started to make some little pepperwood boards.
> 
> ...


I am an amateur, and that may be an over statement. I inherited a Shopsmith with a band saw attachment some years back and have not been able to cut a straight line with it at all. I've tried different blades, studied how to set it up, and ruined lots of perfectly good wood. An example of my handy-work would be cutting a small log into 1-1/2 inch slabs so that maybe I could plane a 3/4 inch board.  And then finding out that the boards are so scooped out and irregular that a 3/4 inch board was nearly impossible. Did I mention that I tried to allow for drift and used both free hand and a fence? Hopeless.

I stumbled upon this article at a point when I was considering throwing the band saw away. I bought a couple of 1/4 inch blades ( about $30.00 for both with shipping). After installing one and setting the tension to "pretty darn tight", adjusting the cool blocks to "pretty darned tight" and checking the table to make sure it was square with the blade, I screwed a straight edge to my miter gauge, held my breath and shoved a piece of split curly maple through. Bingo, a usable board! This blade cuts with less than an 1/8th of an inch for error. What I'm saying is that if I start with one straight edge, I can set up for a 7/8th inch cut and plane the board to 3/4 inch. I am amazed! Buy one, you will be happy. If I can make it work, imagine what you can do with one!

I bought mine at http://buyfromawoodworker.com/ as well and it was delivered to Washington state in less than a week.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Completing the Inventory*

*When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it. 
Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.

*Well today* my inventory was filled out with the arrival of the following from Certainly Wood. Upon opening the 4' X 20" package, the first thing that struck me was how big the pieces are. Most of this was in the ten foot range which I had cut down for shipping but the widths were the thing that caught my attention. The curly Maple is 19" at the widest and the Walnut is 16". the others you can estimate but for a total outlay of under $400 I now have the ability to expand my horizons and start looking at bigger pieces ….. furniture rather than just pretty boxes.

I should add that the East Indian Laurel Burl is standard thin but I love the color and figure. I will back it with thinner material or double it if I use it with the 1.5mm stuff.










*African Mahogany*










*Wenge*










*Sen*










*Alder* (mislabeled Maple ….. by me)










*Makore*










*Cherry* (mislabeled Alder …. by me)










*Curly Maple*










*Walnut*










*East Indian Laurel Burl*










*About the mislabeling*, I was expecting some plain maple as well and as it looks similar to alder, I made the slip and followed it up by calling the cherry alder… What can I say? If they aren't boat building woods, I'm not that good.

*Now I am finally* out of excuses and its "Damn the torpedoes" time…. Full speed ahead with the thick veneer era in my marquetry journey. ..... after I post the project I'm currently finishing up …...

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


we shall give the boat builder some latitude on his wood species identifications..as he has more then proven his abilities on the chevy and has given enough eye candy to last a woodworker a long long time…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Pretty stuff Paul, I agree Certainly Wood has some great veneers. I picked up a pack of 1/16 MAKORE 4" to 9" X 123" long a number of years ago, I forgot all about them thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Paul, Certainly Wood specifies their veneer thicknesses as standard 1/42" unless stated otherwise. Do you have to search through their listings to find the thicker material, or am I missing a page that lists these?

Also, do you have an address in Paris for Les Fils de George? Heading there relatively soon.


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Found the Parisian address, Paul. Not too far from the city.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Beautiful veneers!

Looking forward to seeing what you do with them…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Hi Bob, I've missed you around here. Yes, Les Fils de J George is easy to get to, a short walk from the Gallieni metro station. At Certainly Wood's site look for the "special thickness" page. It's the bottom one on the veneer inventory page.
How's your French?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Great looking wood. Bet that had you dancing a little jig ;-))


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


You've got quite a score. Can't wait to see it in its home. I like the boxes as much as the furniture.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Hi Paul: looks like you're building you own candy shop! Lovely selection!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Paul,

I really love the makore. We can hardly wait to see what fabulous projects you create with these!

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Some beautiful thick veneers there Paul. I can't wait to see what you do with them.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Waw Paul the locals are wonderful, and a steal in comparison to the premium prices for the (epic) sawn veneers from here! I can't wait to see what you're up to


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Nice Paul.
I have bought veneers from Certainly. They are really great guys to work with. I am still sticking with thin veneers for now.

It is so great to have a selection available. Thanks for the kick, I need to update my stock.

We got eight inches of snow yesterday. I bet you don't miss that.
Steve


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


I've been eying that site for awhile. They are just about 100 miles down the road from me and I put off ordering because I want to go see the veneers in person. I cant believe the prices on the sales & specials link and the the regular prices aren't that bad either. Looks like you picked up some nice stuff, has your wife caught on to your addiction yet or do you just use the excuse that you need the new veneer for a specific project?


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Well you have quite a selection of veneers in different colours and grains that should give you a artists pallet in wood that can only make a guy drool .
I can understand the cost difference between sawn and sliced veneers as the yield of sliced veneer from a log is much higher.
It would be helpful for you to explain the difference of the two types and your preference of sawn veneer .

Klaus


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


*Steve*, you are absolutely right. I don't miss the snow. It was mid eighties here yesterday.

*Paul*, the discount on this was 30% as the original total was over $500. That's quite an incentive to buy in large-ish orders.

*Klaus*, Patrick could tell you more about the advantages of sawn veneer than I can. For me it's mostly just wanting the thickness and sawn is the only way to buy the exotics in 1.5 mm. However there are other reasons that come from the practice of soaking or boiling of the logs to soften them for slicing. Then there is the trauma caused by the sharp bend made in the wood in front of the slicing blade. 
Sawn veneer is just a thin slice of natural wood while sliced has a lot of moisture content when cut. Drying it out after being cut causes a lot of the distortion we often see in sliced veneer.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Really looking forward to seeing what you will do with these veneers. An opportunity for inspiring us, I think.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Ok Paul, looks like a great haul from CW and your pallette is well rounded out. Now, when are we going to see you cutting up some of this thick veneer and have you decided on a project worthy of this material? No more procrastinating! Do tell!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


*Yes Mat*, I have one on the drawing board, next up after the two I'm working on.

I hear you . The procrastinating is definitely over, or at least it will be soon ….. maybe tomorrow, no, maybe next week.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


That's who I've been buying my stuff from, though mine is the standard 1/42" pieces.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


Wow Paul. I know you're about to put out something spectacular…..well, everything you do is that…....DuH!!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Completing the Inventory*
> 
> *When I decided* to make the change to thick (1/16" or 1.5mm) veneer for my marquetry I knew it was a big and expensive step. The first part was to establish an inventory of exotic sawn veneer from Les Fils de J George in Paris but that wasn't the end of it.
> Before I made that trip and purchased that material I was aware of the thick, albeit sliced, veneer available at Certainly Wood right here in North America. Their selection is not much in the exotics but very good in the basic domestic hardwoods and a few imports. With this in mind I concentrated on exotic species in Paris planning to fill out my palette with less expensive sliced material at a later date. These species would become the backgrounds for my exotic weighted marquetry.
> ...


some beautiful stuff man.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*

*They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.










*Actually I am* very happy with my new purchase and can't wait to use some of this material.

*From the left*, the first two bundles are 1.5mm thick bone veneer pieces, next are the two bundles of complimentary "scraps", followed by a bundle each of 1mm x 1.5mm and 2mm x 2mm purflings. Each of the bundles of purflings is about 30 pieces.

*I also have some* 1.5mm artificial tortoiseshell on order so good times are just around the corner.  

Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## madburg (Feb 3, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff. I've looked at Atelier Delaruelle's site a few times and its amazing what they have - mammoth ivory, and the horn looks good as well. I've got this link saved if I ever get round to using horn http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~marc-carlson/horn/horng.html Look forward to seeing what you do with it!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I'm truly ignorant as I have never heard of this before. Wow! How long might this last in your work?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Wow.
I had no idea. So that is how they did it. Huh. Can't wait to see what you do with it.

The Canadian exchange rate has gone bonkers. I just know it is going to bite us someday.

Steve


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Don't Canadian cows have bone? Seriously, a special process that is rare and hard to find?


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Wow…I have seen stories on TV about mutilated cows and that ET's are suspected of being responsible. Now I
know why…follow the money…ET is making a fortune on cow bones! )


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Paul, looks like a good haul…

I'm glad Elephant Ivory is Off the Table…

Yes, I too am curious about Bones from anywhere… doesn't Canada have good Bone cows? (or USA, etc. etc.)
... Just curious…

Maybe your source is the ONLY place you can get such USE of their resources?

Looks good…

I guess you will use these Bones where you need a very Light White colors?
... which is probably very rare, I presume.

Nice looking stuff!

Looking forward to seeing how you use them.

Thank you.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


*Bob and Joe*, This bone is special in that it is selected and processed and cut into uniform thickness, ready for use in marquetry. I might spend a long time trying to make my own and not end up with quality material. I would rather make pretty marquetry than process cow bones.

Bone has been used in marquetry for a very long time. It can be white but is often dyed. This blog that Patrice posted in 2014 will give you a really good look at how it can be used to advantage.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Interesting. cant wait to see it used.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


You have to get it in France while I have to get my plans out of the USA.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Always something new and interesting.

So why bone instead of wood?

I found 2 reasons from Patrice thread:
-Shrinkage
-dye "throughout"

What else?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


I imagine it is like most everything else, it takes a long time to acquire master level results.

Here is a spooky fact about cow bone. A friend was color case hardening rifle parts using some kind of heating process that involved charcoal and cow bone. He was getting tiny specs in his finish. Finally figured out it was lead contamination coming through the cow feed from leaded gas pollution in populated areas settling in the bone. He found some range raised beef bone and solved the problem.


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Here is another reason I joined this Site. More interesting facts and info to ponder, Thank you sir.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Must also plead ignorant of not knowing where the bone veneer came from and look forward to seeing how you use it in your marquetry. Thanks for the info.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


The price seems quite reasonable considering how valuable the finished marquetry will be, especially considering the quality of your work, so it could well be considered a worthwhile investment, especially if you plan to sell the work, if not it would a fairly hefty expense, but still worth it. Either way, I know you will put it to good use Paul and I look forward to seeing it in your work.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Price sure seems fair to me considering what you'll do with the material. Plus, I've processed bone and antler in my shop, and it takes time. And stinks!

Looking forward to more marquetry mastery…


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I've got some beef ribs in the fridge that I was going to put in the smoker. I need to study on how to do a more profitable conversion on them!

Do you have to use raw bones for this, or can they be cooked?

All kidding aside, I'm sure you are the man who can do magical things with these special materials.

-Paul


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


This seem a reasonable price as I just paid $15.00 for a piece of antler six inches long for my dog to chew on .LOL
I am looking forward to using this precious material .

Klaus


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


You are the master and should have the best!!

Jim


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


I guess we're gonna start calling you "Mr. Bones". A very crafty Mr. Bones. Can't wait to see where you use it.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ever Seen $500 Worth of Cow Bones?*
> 
> *They say a picture* is worth a thousand words. Well this one is more like half a thousand dollars. Yes, by the time you convert euros to Canadian dollars and pay the shipping from France that is about how it works out. You may not think this is a very good haul of cow bones for the price but in fact the two bundles in the middle were thrown in free with my order so in fact it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Thems from fancy cows….


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Gold in the Garden*

*For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.










*The problem was* that I was only able to get a small bit and wanted to find a better supply so I searched the internet and found one hardwood supplier that could supply me with some "sticks". I bought them. They will be just fine dispite the fact that they are small. It is a shrub after all.



















*The next development* in the journey was the discovery that Oregon Grape, a common landscaping shrub and native to my home area was in fact a member of the same genus as Agarita. ...... and we have Tall Oregon Grape in our garden! The first day home I had a look at what we had and found it to be bigger than the pieces I had bought. The next day I cut a stick to look at it. Needless to say, I'm very happy with the results of my search.

*This is one of two* Tall Oregon Grape (Mahonia aquifolia) plants that we have. They are both over six feet.





































*This is the 1/16" veneer* sawn from one six inch section. It will edge glue very nicely into pieces big enough for marquetry packets.










*Gold in the Garden!*

Thanks for looking in,

Paul


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Nice find Paul…it's amazing what we have in our own yards!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Nice find Paul, Do you stack the little pieces to dry before you glue them up? I'm guessing you treat it just as you did the veneer that sat in liquid dyes for several days.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Very good Paul!

By the looks of it, you sell some of your forest and make a nice little sum… maybe enough to pay for the other veneer lumber you bought…  Is it sold by the Ounce? 

Yep, you struck Gold!

Good for you!

Sure is a pretty Yellow!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Hi Paul. I had some of that yellow shrub but when I turned it, it cracked a lot. I don't know if it is the same bush, but it sure looks like it. it looks like you veneer ti staying crack free!!

Jim


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


It's amazing what you can find in your own back yard. Some of the most beautiful cherry I've ever worked with was growing right on my property line. By the way, the marquetry is beautiful Paul, and also I've heard that there are other wood species that glow under black light , one being sumac.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Paul, Its great to find native grown woods that can be used in your work. Maybe there is more to find? As always a master at work! Happy Easter if you are so inclined.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


A story to learn something from and about how amazing things can be. Such wood in your own backyard.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


larryw - You mentioned having heard that Sumac is another species that will fluoresce. *That is true*, but for readers who may be new to species such as Sumac, there is a caution that I will mention. There are 2 types of Sumac that I am aware of (depending of where you are located in North America)... Staghorn Sumac is the type that you want to work with, but learn to avoid Poison Sumac which is usually found in the eastern areas, and is as unfriendly as Poison Oak or Poison Ivy. Here is a link to a bit more info . . .
http://www.poison-ivy.org/poison-sumac


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Wow. The stuff I learn from you is just amazing. 
That is so cool.

Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Wow! That is yellow! Some fine slicing, Paul


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Nice work. I always learn something here.


----------



## chippewafalls (Oct 19, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Very nice, amazing what you can find in your own yard.


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


beautiful, just out of curiosity, have you tried osage orange?


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Paul,
How do you square up, joint, the edges for glue up. When I was a young Lad, I worked in a plywood factory. There we had a machine that took two strips of veneer and edged, glued and taped them together. Just wondering how you would do that in a home shop.


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Paul, you never cease to amaze me ! from boats to marquetry to your never ending knowledge of "things" . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


That's the way to find some color. Shrubs and bushes hold many different shades of wood we are not aware of. Great find.
If god didn't want us to trim a branch for a wood project then he would of made those branches out of steel.
(sound somewhat familiar?)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

*Paul*, I'm experimenting with ways to dry it. It seems logical to mill it first as the thin material should dry evenly more easily. So far so good, no cracking and no serious cupping. The stuff that I bought and cut in Az deformed more with the faster drying but you can always flatten veneer. I'm also drying some in the round with the ends sealed with pva glue.

*Eric*, yes I have but it doesn't retain the yellow very well. Barberry is much better at that and a brighter yellow to start with.

*John* I do pretty much the same, only without the big machine. 










*Dave*, I guess the older we get the more "things" we know …..

*Other Dave*, yes but I can't place just where I heard something like that. ....

Thanks again


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


I left a Mahonia at our old house!! Plants available in nurseries but I am scouring our neighbour's gardens to see if any of them have any that needs a little pruning!
Jim


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


*Jim*, Look for Berberis as well. Botanists disagree about whether or not they should be one genus.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Thanks Paul. Will do.
Jim


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


First, I want to thank Paul for continuing to share his skills and experience with all of us. Many Craftsmen/Craftswomen are not as willing to share and teach the way that Paul does.

For those interested in the fluorescent properties of various types of wood, here is a link to a listing of 77 varieties that do respond to black light . . .

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/fluorescence-a-secret-weapon-in-wood-identification/

Each wood variety in the article is also linked directly to further characteristics on that type . . . colour, grain, etc.
This article also includes several comments re warnings about potential problems with using various types of black light sources.

Enjoy.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Big smile Paul, now you will be in a never ending dilemma; the tree or a new marquetry…
Lovely, when we find the answers in front of our eyes and can use what we have, that nature brought us.
You are and adventure.
Best thoughts my dear Paul.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Great stuff Paul! I've cut some very yellow stuff on my property but didn't know what it was. I don't think it was one of those, however.

Thanks to Druid for the Sumac ID link. I have sumac on my property - beautiful red color in the fall - just like poison ivy (which I've also got). I'll take a look at it using the guide you linked to. I had been leaving it alone.

-Paul


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Ocelot Paul - Glad that I mentioned it. Better that no one finds out the hard way if they have the nasty type of Sumac in their area.


----------



## madburg (Feb 3, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


While I'm quite happy to use dyed veneers, its really good to see you holding on to a traditional approach to coloured veneer. The colour 'palate' that the old guys in Tunbridge Wells used for their tourist goods was amazing and supposedly all made up from hedgerow tress and shrubs, but then they did use it for micro mosaic marquetry which didn't require large pieces. So there's got to be a lot more natural colors out there - so get pruning!

Looking at natural colours and materials for marquetry and/or inlay, and modern approaches to them take a look at this site http://orders.mopsupplies.com/

When you dig down into it, he has some amazing laminated shell sheets in all sorts of colours and thicknesses. Look at some of the last Categories on his list - Shell tiles, Opal inlay blanks, Reconstituted stone. Makes me want to use some - but not sure where…...

Thanks Paul and keep up our education.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


Astounding yellow color. It should be amazing in a marquetry. As for the Berberis, we have lots of that in Norway used as hedges. I fact the corner lot of one of my houses here was surrounded by a Berberis hedge. I'm not sure if that is the same as what you are showing here. It has a lot of sharp needles on the branches and is quite spectacular in the fall.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Gold in the Garden*
> 
> *For the past few months* I have been tracking down members of the Barberry family (Berberidaceae) for its amazing yellow wood. One member (Berberis vulgaris I think) was the material used for the yellow flowers in classic French marquetry.
> Anyway, last fall I was able to get a few small pieces of Agarita (Mahonia trifoliolata) from LJ Jerry (nubsnstubs) in Tucson and I used it in the marquetry I did over the winter. It was an amazing colour and just to top it off, it was luminescent under black light.
> ...


What you have Mike is likely Berberis vulgaris. It is the yellow that the French Masters used but it is usually only the root burls that are large enough to use. Our Oregon Grape is of the Mahonia genus which many botanists believe is the same genus as Berberis and its stalks are much bigger. You can see the colour in my Oeben marquetry from last winter.


----------

